# Election Results



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Egyptian state television says the results from the first stage of the country's election will be announced tonight at 8pm local (18GMT).


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

THis is starting to sound like a bad joke. What result did they anounce last night?


----------



## kevinthegulf (Aug 16, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> Egyptian state television says the results from the first stage of the country's election will be announced tonight at 8pm local (18GMT).


Interesting little story in the daily torygraph

Egypt's elections risk turning into complete farce - Telegraph


----------



## crewmeal (Aug 9, 2011)

As long as Egypt doesn't turn into another Iran


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Preliminary results show the Freedom and Justice Party (FJP), the political wing of the Muslim Brotherhood, is in the lead.


----------



## Cairo Cathy (Nov 19, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> Preliminary results show the Freedom and Justice Party (FJP), the political wing of the Muslim Brotherhood, is in the lead.


That's to be expected.
Decades of imprisonment and torture under Mubarak and his gang of thugs and thieves grew a big MB opposition and a strong one and what Mubarak also done was crush any opposition to the MB so it's natural they will win.

The problem is not the MB but the Saudi Salafists.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Youm7:

"CAIRO: The British Ambassador to Cairo, James Watt, visited the headquarters of the Muslim Brotherhood's Freedom and Justice Party (FJP) Sunday to congratulate Egyptians on the democratic experience in Egypt.

Watt praised the parliamentary elections as a very important political event.

The British ambassador told FJP Secretary-General Mohamed Morsi that Britain would deal with any elected Egyptian government as a long as it represents the peoples' will.

The British government seeks to enhance British-Egyptian relations in the fields of economics, edcuation, and development, said Watt in a press release. 

Meanwhile the U.S. Ambassador to Egypt, Anne Patterson, visited the chairman of the Supreme Electoral Committee, Abdel Moez Ibrahim, to congratulate him on the success of the vote in the first phase of the parliamentary elections."

No comment


----------

